# How much molly = 1 roll ??



## drgreenthumb00

Hello,

I have been much experience with E but never came across any molly. I finally have access to molly and was wondering how much = a good roll. Lets say I have 1 gram of molly. How many capsules could I make out of this. Is it .1, .2 .3 for a single dose??? help me out. I need info ASAP. Thanks


----------



## drgreenthumb00

Ok I just used the search button. is it safe to say that .2 would be more then sufficient for one roll?


----------



## Sl33p3r

yes that is safe to say...if it is pure MDMA or close to that would be a high dose
Everyone is different, so be careful.
Heres the average dosages from Erowid...

Oral MDMA Dosages
Threshold	30 mg
Common for small or sensitive people	50 - 75 mg
Common for most people	75 - 125 mg
Common for large or insensitive people	125 - 175 mg
Required by few (side effects increase)	200 + mg


----------



## SmokingMan

For Informational purposes....

Old schoold E : 250mg


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

personally, i don't consume anything less than 125mg, 150mg is more typical for me. i use maybe 4-5 times a year and my rolls are always spaced out so needless to say i have a very low tolerance; i just like feeling good


----------



## purplefirefly

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> personally, i don't consume anything less than 125mg, 150mg is more typical for me. i use maybe 4-5 times a year and my rolls are always spaced out so needless to say i have a very low tolerance; i just like feeling good



I couldn't agree more and I am in exactly the same boat!

For me, 125 mg is the PERFECT dose.


----------



## Junglistvibe

SmokingMan said:
			
		

> For Informational purposes....
> 
> Old schoold E : 250mg


Yes with pure MDMA you can really dose a lot without much side-effects, most of the time you can't say that about 250 mg MDMA in pills(eg if you take 4 pills) :/


----------



## hush.dir

It really depends on the purity of the molly and your tolerance.

If you press 125mg into a couple capsules you would surely have a great time


----------



## EntheoDjinn

drgreenthumb00 said:
			
		

> Lets say I have 1 gram of molly.


2mg/kg bodyweight.

So if the Molly is pure, and you're 65 kg, then 130mg Molly.

Get yourself weighed and get some scales.  Also a testing kit.  Be safe and have as much fun as me (and those sensible guys above  ).

p.s. and to show I'm not a pathetic pedant, it's generally OK to eyeball a gram into 8 parts and get close to the optimum dose.


----------



## delta_9

SmokingMan said:
			
		

> Old schoold E : 250mg


How could you possibly make a blanket statement like this and expect anyone here to believe you?


----------



## naatural

i find 250mg hard to believe as well. Especially since the side-effects begin to dominate above 200mg.


----------



## uacvax

how do you press the stuff into thte pill?


----------



## purplefirefly

You don't press it into a pill, you have several choices: parachute the powder, put the powder into a gel capsule, snort it, plug it...etc.


----------



## uacvax

i meant, how do you put the powder in a capsule? The capsule is tiny


----------



## drumnbass420

Sometimes I would just roll up a bill, pull it out a little bit on one end, and use that end as a spoon. If that helps, sorry it's hard to explain. Or get bigger capsules, any dollar store/discount store should sell cheap vitamins in capsules, I'd just use the large capsule and dump out the vitamins. Or take a tiny piece of tissue and wrap it up nice and tight in that and parachute it. Or if you can handle the taste, just dump the powder in your mouth.


----------



## dankstersauce

last time i did molly i dosed about 250 milligrams.  i did about 100 mgs up each nostril and ate about 50mgs and it was perfect.
in fact it was better than the night were i did half a gram of molly to my head.

i'd recommend dosing once and dosing high.  like the night i did a half gram i just kept doing 100mgs at a time and it was fun but it wasn't great.

molly is amazing (especially IMO it didn't give me a killer hangover like street pills).
depending on your tolerence, how often and how many times you've rolled i'd recommend dosing in the 150-300mg range.

edit:  maybe i have a high tolerance, or have rolled too many times... but 250 mgs had me feeling great, hazy vision, tingly hands and feet and i just wanted to turn off the music and just sit there and be content with everything and nothing.


----------



## naatural

if you have trouble putting it in a capsule, i suggest folding a sheet of paper in half and spreading out the powder along the fold in the centre of the sheet

then use the bigger half of the capsule to scoop the line as best you can along the paper


----------



## SmokingMan

delta_9 said:
			
		

> How could you possibly make a blanket statement like this and expect anyone here to believe you?



That seems to be the consensus on the dosage of the ones I had back in the day.  The end of "The Day"   was 1996. After that the pills changed and have never been the same. There is a huge schism between the effects of the MDMA these days versus the MDMA in those days. Dosage is the only way to explain the different levels of effects of the pills I did back in Dallas and the ones that I have had since '96. A rush that puts you on your ass and you have to reduce stimulus as everything is  too overwhelming. No hangover. Whole body orgasms for 8 hours. Euphoria for days. Suicide Tuesday. I'm sure I'd get the same result if I took 250mg of pure MDMA like I did then. However, we all know how hard that is to find.

Believe me or not. Research it for yourself. I have seen the same info on here from LeJunk. Many of my friends had the same experiences with old vs. new and this is the conclusion we have come to. I'm just interested in increasing the amount known about MDMA and it's use. That involves a little history lesson as you have to know where you've been in order to know where you're going.


----------



## Roll4Life0

Oh man I love mollies, had some fun times on that... If you want the time of your life, take .3 (3 ticks), if you want to have a good time take .15 - .2 and have a good time without totally frying your brain.


----------



## Junglistvibe

naatural said:
			
		

> i find 250mg hard to believe as well. Especially since the side-effects begin to dominate above 200mg.


How do you know? Have you ever taken pharmaceutically grade pure MDMA? Even the purest street MDMA would still be crap purity to what they put out back then.

But even with street MDMA you can dose ridiculously high compared to most pills without getting half of the side-effects.


----------



## infinity2k7

Tested pills from the 'old days' didnt have anywhere close to 250mg afaik, here in the uk at least. Highest ive heard of was like 180mg iirc. I think we need less old timers going on about 'back in the day' it was better, here in the UK its easy to get around 95% pure MDMA, and really cheap MDMA pills if you know which ones to look for. There is no difference from now to back then, just the fact it will never seem as good as the first times.

Also i dont think side effects are even that bad 200mg+...


----------



## dankstersauce

^^^yeah.  I agree, it's easy to think how much better everything was 'back in the day'.  My first good pill was in like 2002, and i don't think any pill i've taken compares the first 4 or 5 pills i took.  Even 250mgs of pure mdma snorted didn't compare to those first 4 or 5 rolls. 

I think it's kind of the way that mdma works.
Of course I didn't ever take any pills prior to '96 so i can't say for sure.  But to me this kind of seems like all the 'lsd is lsd' threads.  If the synth is done properly MDMA is MDMA is MDMA.  It really wouldn't make any difference if it was made in a pharmaceutical lab or in someones home lab if they do it correctly.


----------



## naatural

Junglistvibe said:
			
		

> How do you know? Have you ever taken pharmaceutically grade pure MDMA? Even the purest street MDMA would still be crap purity to what they put out back then.
> 
> But even with street MDMA you can dose ridiculously high compared to most pills without getting half of the side-effects.



apart from the odd drunken mistake, i make sure the crystals i buy don't have any contaminants. last time my friend didn't even make me pay until after i had tried it.

but that's beside the point. my original reasons for saying that were from a couple of studies like Joseph Downing (1985), Greer (1983) as well as Phikal. I would hope that because these were scientific articles, they used mdma that wasn't street quality.

edit: also, a lot of us probably have a mild tolerance. the physical effects i feel from 200mg nowadays are substancially more subdued than what i felt 18 months ago


----------



## purplefirefly

I can't imagine taking anywhere near 250mg (and definitely not more than that) of mdma in one sitting and I have had pure mdma that was tested in a lab and was tested to be over 98% pure.

I am happy with a dose of around 125mg, it gets me where I want to be so that I have an awesome time without going overboard. If a "common" pill contained 250mg "back in the day" then I'm glad that I wasn't in the scene back then because I know that would be way too much for me to handle.


----------



## Wizzle

250 mgs per setting sounds nice. I'll have to admit to taking up to 600 mgs.


----------



## RS85

As a general rule of thumb we buy a gram and split that up into 8 doses.  We'll then have one (or two if we're feeling fiesty) of those a night.

Does that sound about right?  The effects tend to vary, but generally it gives a nice buzz.


----------



## naatural

i am jealous that 125mg is enough for you for a whole night out (!!)

it is very annoying for me (purity issues) because i have tried taking 125mg, which gave me an ok buzz but nothing spectacular. then tried 200mg of the same which me go NUTS lol a bit too fuck up for my liking


----------



## Iulizbug

I thought that you could split a gram of molly up into 10 doses that would equal one good roll each?  Not sure though...We just got a gram and a half for this weekend's New Years show and I am sure we will have more than enough for my friends and I


----------



## purplefirefly

naatural said:
			
		

> i am jealous that 125mg is enough for you for a whole night out (!!)
> 
> it is very annoying for me (purity issues) because i have tried taking 125mg, which gave me an ok buzz but nothing spectacular. then tried 200mg of the same which me go NUTS lol a bit too fuck up for my liking



The stuff I have taken was of known purity. 

Do you think that the substance you were taking was just weak or do you think it was cut with another substance?


----------



## Iulizbug

No, I know the stuff we are getting is pure.  We were just wondering if we wanted to roll tomorrow night for the 30th and then again for the 31st what the best method would be.  We were thinking do a half a gram b/w my boyfriend and I for the 30th, and then take the full gram for the 31st.  It is pure and I am sure will get off just fine off of a half of a gram for the first night though we both have been rolling for 10 years now.  I just want to make sure that we still blow up and roll hard on the 31st.  This weekend is going to be off the chain, can't wait till tomorrow night, we leave for the ATL!!!


----------



## Junglistvibe

purplefirefly said:
			
		

> The stuff I have taken was of known purity.
> 
> Do you think that the substance you were taking was just weak or do you think it was cut with another substance?


No, many people find with MDMA they need to dose more than they would with pills to feel content. I think it's because the high is more "subtle" due to less side-effects, you think you're not rolling hard enough.


----------



## panic in paradise

> Dosage is the only way to explain the different levels of effects of the pills I did back in Dallas and the ones that I have had since '96.



i know exactly what you mean, i took my first in austin in '94. they were big off white domed pills with a score on one side, they came either with pink specs(peppermints) yellow specs, or brown specs( the infamous chocolate chip, my first).

faces, infinity, proteus, and hollywoods, 6th st atx.

had to comment.......... got me all sentimental.


----------



## purplefirefly

Junglistvibe said:
			
		

> No, many people find with MDMA they need to dose more than they would with pills to feel content. I think it's because the high is more "subtle" due to less side-effects, you think you're not rolling hard enough.



But that doesn't make sense because mdma is mdma. If your pills are mdma only then there  should be no difference in the high that you experience had you taken mdma powder instead.


----------



## naatural

i think with me it's a matter of tolerance. been like that ever since i went on holiday and stupidly took half a gram in one night  

and with pills lately i've had to take one and a half at a time to really feel a woosh. that said, although i am sure i have ok mdma, i dont think its more than 90% pure


----------



## Junglistvibe

purplefirefly said:
			
		

> But that doesn't make sense because mdma is mdma. If your pills are mdma only then there  should be no difference in the high that you experience had you taken mdma powder instead.



What about the purity of the MDMA? When they make MDMA for selling it as MDMA they clean it better so it can form crystals and even nice looking crystals, while they often put low quality mdma in pills because it's cheaper to purify it less and you can't tell it looks shitty. Just a thought 
I'm pretty confident that the byproducts of the synth can alter the high...


----------



## ghostbuster

Generally I feel like I keep chasing the "high" more on good, clean mdma. I'm not sure how much is in the average pill I get, but a tiny bit of meth can help you achieve that high even if it's only .1. Anyway, I always start with .175 of molly, but I have a pretty high tolerance at this point. I know 2 people who did the same stuff who each got a capsule filled with .1 and were 100 percent content with it.


----------



## purplefirefly

Junglistvibe said:
			
		

> What about the purity of the MDMA? When they make MDMA for selling it as MDMA they clean it better so it can form crystals and even nice looking crystals, while they often put low quality mdma in pills because it's cheaper to purify it less and you can't tell it looks shitty. Just a thought
> I'm pretty confident that the byproducts of the synth can alter the high...



How do you know that chemists often put low quality mdma into the pills that they are producing?


----------



## SmokingMan

panic in paradise said:
			
		

> i know exactly what you mean, i took my first in austin in '94. they were big off white domed pills with a score on one side, they came either with pink specs(peppermints) yellow specs, or brown specs( the infamous chocolate chip, my first).
> 
> faces, infinity, proteus, and hollywoods, 6th st atx.
> 
> had to comment.......... got me all sentimental.



I had the yellow specs, the brown specs and I had some that were grey specs. I never saw any pink ones though. Those brown spec ones were    WOW...........


----------



## infinity2k7

I dont think the byproducts of the MDMA reaction will effect it at all. Pills are the same, no question. But the consistency of them can effect things as compared to doing powder/crystals.


----------

